# Hurricane Isaias & Oak Island



## Ray (Aug 5, 2020)

Several of you have contacted me individually, so I thought I'd post this publicly to cover all bases.

Isaias came ashore about 10 miles south of us, putting us on the eastern part of the eyewall. Oak Island made national news for the general destruction of the beach area, but we live on the north side of the east-west-oriented island, on the intracoastal waterway. The green dot is us; the red was wiped out.



The water came up about 5 feet higher than expected, over our pier railings. The "damage" we sustained was to our mulch and our backs and muscles as we cleaned up.

Apparently a storm surge jumped on top of a full-moon high tide. The local marinas were wiped out as the floating docks exceeded the height of their pilings. (My floating dock has very tall pilings, so nothing happened to it, our boat, or us.) Here is a before and after photo of a nearby one:






That little gray bar near the bottom was what used to be the fuel dock, where the very large vessel is shown in the upper photo.

Needless to say, we are grateful to be safe and damage-free.

Thanks to all who cared enough to inquire.


----------



## abax (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for posting Ray. I'm a worrier and need reassurance. So
glad you escaped with little damage.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 5, 2020)

Sweet apples! That was close. Glad you and family, as well as orchids, are safe.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 6, 2020)

But here, for the grace of God, go you! Glad to hear you are sound and safe, Ray!


----------



## KateL (Aug 7, 2020)

Wow, Ray. That was a close one. My heart goes out to your neighbors. Best, Kate


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 7, 2020)

Ray said:


> Several of you have contacted me individually, so I thought I'd post this publicly to cover all bases.
> 
> Isaias came ashore about 10 miles south of us, putting us on the eastern part of the eyewall. Oak Island made national news for the general destruction of the beach area, but we live on the north side of the east-west-oriented island, on the intracoastal waterway. The green dot is us; the red was wiped out.
> 
> ...


Thankful for the little land it had to cross before getting to you!! I grew up in Louisiana so have a healthy respect for these things, even at Cat 1.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Aug 8, 2020)

Jiminy! Glad to hear you’re okay.


----------

